# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  "Зоркий глаз"

## Sanych

*"Зоркий глаз"*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Скачать "Зоркий Глаз 5.405*" - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Комплексная защита от autorun вирусов! 

Программа представляет из себя антивирус - детектор, который сканирует съёмные диски (флешки, плееры, телефоны..) на наличие файлов автозапуска в корне и программ, запускающихся из них. 

Способен автоматически блокировать эти программы (вирусы), не допуская заражения компьютера. Рекомендую как дополнение к основному ативирусу, т.к. "Зоркий Глаз" находит все файлы, автоматически запускаемые при вставке флешек. При этом конфликтов между антивирусами не будет!

Антивирус (Анти-autorun) 'Зоркий Глаз' даёт 100%-ю эффективность защиты флешек от вирусов, так как однозначно определяет наличие автозапуска на флешке и БЛОКИРУЕТ УГРОЗУ раньше чем она успеет попасть на компьютер. 

*НИЧЕГО НЕ БУДЕТ СТЁРТО!* Конечно, не имея вирусных баз, Зоркий Глаз не определит что вирус, а что-нет, поэтому он только блокирует подозрительный объект, а потом перемещает его и автозапуск в специальную папку (карантин). После этого Вы можете удалить его, или восстановить. Конечно, если в ваши планы не входит собирать коллекцию вирусов, можете включить Kill Mode - все файлы будут уничтожаться на корню. 

Есть возможность сделать список доверенных приложений, которым будет позволено запускаться из Autorun.inf. 

Новая функция - теперь флешка сама может предупредить что на ней вирус, поменяв свой значок на ярко-красный! Причём даже если Зоркий глаз отключен! Функция уникальна, т.е. в других программах не встречается. Пока…)) 

Новая функция - выявление троянов, маскирующихся обычные файлы, перекрывает один из самых популярных способов распространения вредоносных программ ! 

В условиях предприятия, или оффиса, вы легко сможете выявить источник заражения, ведь "Зоркий Глаз" умеет запоминать вставляемые в компьютер флешки. 

Функция "Администрирование" позволяет защитить программу от посягательств пользователей, работающих под ограниченными учётками. 

Утилита "Доктор", входящая в комплект, легко вылечит компьютер от последствий пребывания на нём вирусов, например поможет разблокировать диспетчер задач, починит "безопасный режим" или восстановит отображение скрытых и системных файлов. 

Если нужно, Зоркий глаз может выполнять роль твикера - запрещать и разрешать автоматический запуск программ при подключении новых устройств. Можно отключить автозапуск полностью, или выборочно - по типу, или букве носителя. 

Программа ни коим образом не конфликтует с другими антивирусами и может использоваться как дополнение к основному.

Зоркий Глаз не использует никаких вирусных баз, и т.д., а значит отпадает головная боль по их постоянному обновлению. 


Зоркий Глаз распространяется бесплатно для жителей России и стран бывшего Союза .


Компактный размер, никакой нагрузки на систему. Мгновенная реакция. Симпатичный внешний вид и поддержка шкурок . Удобный значок в трее. Приятная озвучка! 

Год выхода: 2010 
ОС: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7 
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Размер: 1.8 Mб

Домашняя страница - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Хорошая прога. Давно пользуюсь и очень довольна.

----------


## SDS

самый прикол в том, что написал русский студент Петелин Александр на самом
примитивном алгоритме - блокировать любую активность с USB-накопителя до
выяснения...

----------


## Sanych

Ай, я поставил, погулялся, удалил.

----------


## SDS

> Хорошая прога. Давно пользуюсь и очень довольна.


USBDS54012Rus - эта по-сурьёзнее будет, если приходится часто флэшкой пользоваться
я так на AntiVir на всякий проверяю

----------


## SDS

Вот интересная прога, блокирует автозапуск вируса с флэшки.
 Antirun-2.2-Rus.zip

----------

